
First Known Interstellar Object Gets Unexpected Speed Boost - mpweiher
https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/our-solar-system-s-first-known-interstellar-object-gets-unexpected-speed-boost
======
wahern
FWIW, if you're curious about the naming scheme (which extends the naming
scheme for comets), see

[https://www.iau.org/public/themes/naming/#comets](https://www.iau.org/public/themes/naming/#comets)

and

[https://www.minorplanetcenter.net/iau/lists/CometResolution....](https://www.minorplanetcenter.net/iau/lists/CometResolution.html)

Not being familiar with astronomical nomenclature I wasn't sure whether the
"1" in "1I/" was a unique ordinal number assigned to each object. In the first
link above that particular number isn't included in the 4 enumerated
components. Item #4 of the second link explains that it does reflect the order
of discovery of all comets, such that the next interstellar object will have
the prefix "2I/".

